# Old School Blaupunkt Velocity V7000 7 channel Amplifier,Amp,Rare,USA,Vintage



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Old School Blaupunkt Velocity V7000 7 channel Amplifier,Amp,Rare,USA,Vintage On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-Blaupunkt-Velocity-V7000-7-channel-Amplifier-Amp-Rare-USA-Vintage/113685616026?


----------

